# World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011 on October 14-16, 2011 in Bangkok, Thailand



## Ron (Jun 7, 2011)

The World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011 will take place on October 14-16, 2011 in Bangkok, Thailand. Check out the World Rubik's Cube Championship 2011 website for more information and registration.

We have pretty strong time limits, but they will change once we have a better estimate of the number of competitors per event.

Looking forward to meet you all in Bangkok!

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still confused about the A and B limits.


----------



## Erik (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! Registered 
One thing though: when I click on the 'Click here to reserve your room now' at the hotel thingy for the Boutique my google chrome says:

*Warning: Something's Not Right Here!*
baiyokeboutique.baiyokehotel.com contains content from www.thaionline-reservation.com, *a site known to distribute malware.* Your computer might catch a virus if you visit this site.
Google has found malicious software may be installed onto your computer if you proceed. If you've visited this site in the past or you trust this site, it's possible that it has just recently been compromised by a hacker. You should not proceed, and perhaps try again tomorrow or go somewhere else.
We have already notified www.thaionline-reservation.com that we found malware on the site. For more about the problems found on www.thaionline-reservation.com, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page.


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2011)

Registered. 

Will our status for competing in certain events update if we make either A or B cutoffs before Worlds?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

Registered


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2011)

Kian said:


> Registered.
> 
> Will our status for competing in certain events update if we make either A or B cutoffs before Worlds?


 
It has in the past, so it probably will now too. It would be silly to base it solely on results at this point in time


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 7, 2011)

Kian said:


> Will our status for competing in certain events update if we make either A or B cutoffs before Worlds?


 
Yep.



> Competitors must qualify for events to be able to compete in the events, by beating the qualification limits in any WCA competition up until *August 31, 2011*.


----------



## Kian (Jun 7, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Yep.


 
Oh, thanks Chris. I should have read further!


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2011)

Registered. This time I'm there for real, finally.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 8, 2011)

Registered  Finally another major competition


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2011)

If only I was free that weekend .


----------



## Henrik (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope Im registered since i did it Sunday, what a secret to keep 
Thanks Ron for letting me test the site.

For Hotel: go through the hotel link and then promotion on top of that site. I have told Ron a few times about Chrome finding malware. In IE the link works fine.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2011)

I registered, but although I am serious about improving a lot before Worlds I don't think I can make any of the A or even B time limits. On the other hand, a cuber that has a sub 14 average 3x3x3 can *probably* participate in every event he wants. I like the idea of the categories and A/B limits, I just hope that I can participate anyway when the limits can be loosened a bit.
Just a note that is confusing a bit: 3 blind, 6, 7 and feet are not in any category. That should make a B time limit non-relevant
Another note: http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=106 has a list that is too wide to be displayed (this terminal has firefox 3.5.2) and no scrollbar


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 8, 2011)

Registered.


----------



## Ron (Jun 8, 2011)

> Another note: http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=106 has a list that is too wide to be displayed (this terminal has firefox 3.5.2) and no scrollbar


Yeah, I am trying to change the WordPress theme, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2011)

Registered, I'll practise 4x4, and try to get sub 55 by the comp, but my tps is terrible (my comp average is close to 1:00, with lots of mistakes).


----------



## Henrik (Jun 8, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> On the other hand, a cuber that has a sub 14 average 3x3x3 can *probably* participate in every event he wants. I like the idea of the categories and A/B limits.



Im sub-14 but has almost no other times under any A or B limits.
But I hope I can improve and find a competition, to participate in before September.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 8, 2011)

In the Asian open in Bangkok last October, all prize money was paid in US$ cash. How is the prize money being paid for the world champs events please? Is it Euro dollars cash?


----------



## Erik (Jun 8, 2011)

You already assume you are going to win a lot? ;-)


----------



## Carrot (Jun 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> In the Asian open in Bangkok last October, all prize money was paid in US$ cash. How is the prize money being paid for the world champs events please? Is it Euro dollars cash?



It's just called Euro


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> In the Asian open in Bangkok last October, all prize money was paid in US$ cash. How is the prize money being paid for the world champs events please? Is it Euro dollars cash?




Sir!

You will not get any PRIZES because you can't solve Rubik's cube but Feliks  is it important to you how much Feliks will get from WC 2011? I will be happy if Feliks asking about it not you Sir Zemdegs. But I understand your situation about it.

If you need a Body guard to protect Feliks with all prizes after WC I'll be ready for him ;D


----------



## Stefan (Jun 8, 2011)

Ron said:


> Yeah, I am trying to change the WordPress theme, any advice would be appreciated.



In the CSS file, try changing the padding from

```
#content thead th {
	color: black;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	line-height: 18px;
	padding: 9px 24px;
}
#content tr td {
	border: 1px solid black;
	padding: 6px 24px;
}
```

to

```
#content thead th {
	color: black;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	line-height: 18px;
	[B]padding: 2px;[/B]
}
#content tr td {
	border: 1px solid black;
	[B]padding: 2px;[/B]
}
```


----------



## superti (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry... 
multiblind.. 
¿ 5 points - 4 points... 4/4 .5/4 .. etc ?? ¿¿ 3/3 is not enough ??


----------



## Ron (Jun 8, 2011)

> In the CSS file, try changing the padding


Thanks, you are (one of) the greatest!


----------



## TMOY (Jun 8, 2011)

superti said:


> sorry...
> multiblind..
> ¿ 5 points - 4 points... 4/4 .5/4 .. etc ?? ¿¿ 3/3 is not enough ??


 
5/5 is not that hard, even I can do it 

Seriously, limits are not definitive.


----------



## oranjules (Jun 8, 2011)

i did 5.11 average on 2x2x2 cube -_- i hope limits are not definitive 
i'll be there, mainly for pyraminx 
btw, some limits are illogical : on 2x2x2, it is average of 5 only if you do sub-10 single. But you already did sub-5 avg in an other comp, so...


----------



## Ron (Jun 8, 2011)

> btw, some limits are illogical : on 2x2x2, it is average of 5 only if you do sub-10 single. But you already did sub-5 avg in an other comp, so..


Everyone is accepted in 2x2x2. The limit A is 5 seconds for those who want to compete in 3x3 one-handed but did beat Limit B but not Limit A.


----------



## Enter (Jun 8, 2011)

Can't wait for the results!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 8, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Sir!
> 
> You will not get any PRIZES because you can't solve Rubik's cube but Feliks  is it important to you how much Feliks will get from WC 2011? I will be happy if Feliks asking about it not you Sir Zemdegs. But I understand your situation about it.
> 
> If you need a Body guard to protect Feliks with all prizes after WC I'll be ready for him ;D



I have no idea who will win the prizes. I just heard that if you try to bring more than $1000 cash back into australia you might have big problems. I dont know if faz will win that much but I need to be prepared.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I have no idea who will win the prizes. I just heard that if you try to bring more than $1000 cash back into australia you might have big problems. I dont know if faz will win that much but I need to be prepared.


 
previous worlds used bank transfers, and since the money is coming from Seven Towns, I would assume its a similar situation.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I have no idea who will win the prizes. I just heard that if you try to bring more than $1000 cash back into australia you might have big problems. I dont know if faz will win that much but* I need to be prepared*.



My Bank Account is still EMPTY ! btw Have you ever heard about * Money Transfer?*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 8, 2011)

Ron said:


> Everyone is accepted in 2x2x2. The limit A is 5 seconds for those who want to compete in 3x3 one-handed but did beat Limit B but not Limit A.


 
So are there definitely going to be only 2 rounds of 2x2? It just doesn't seem like much for such a big competition in such a popular event.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2011)

I may be dumb, but I didn't get this:



> Access to the following events is open to all accepted competitors:
> 
> Rubik’s Cube
> 2×2 Cube



And right above it says you need to beat the limit for 3x3 and 2x2...

What does "Access to the following events" means?


----------



## Dacuba (Jun 8, 2011)

So faz is definitly going to the WC? I like 

*fanboy*


----------



## Henrik (Jun 8, 2011)

Pedro said:


> I may be dumb, but I didn't get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Access to the following events..." means that everybody can compete and do not have to beat any limits.

Above are 4 categories.

1: Rubik’s Cube, 2×2 Cube, Rubik’s Cube One-handed (Small cubes)
2: 4×4 Cube, 5×5 Cube (Larger cubes)
3: Megaminx, Square-1, Rubik’s Clock (Strange puzzles)
4: 4×4 Cube Blindfolded, 5×5 Cube Blindfolded, Rubik’s Cube Multiple Blindfolded (Big-BLDs)

If you meet an A-limit for one event, and a only B-limit for another event, but within the same category, you are qualified for both.
Ex: you have 25 sec avg for 3x3 One-Handed (makes B-limit but not A-limit) and also have a 4 sec avg on 2x2 (good for A-limit). You can compete in both events.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 8, 2011)

Pedro said:


> I may be dumb, but I didn't get this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pedro, for sure you are not a dumb!

Why The Tradition of WC is not the same as before?

Seems to me like World Championship just for All Speedy Cubers and for Interest of many groups/ persons. "Access to the following events" ? I'm totally have no ACCESS! What happen here?

Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Seems to me like World Championship just for All Speedy Cubers and for Interest of many groups/ persons. "Access to the following events" ? I'm totally have no ACCESS! What happen here?
> 
> Sorry if I'm wrong.


 
Because this is World Championships. You don't go to the Olympics and expect to compete in everything. This is a competition for the world's best cubers, and unless you are fast enough, don't expect to compete. There's plenty of other reasons to go, competing for most is just hardly different than any other local competition.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 8, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I just heard that if you try to bring more than $1000 cash back into australia you might have big problems.



Just quick googling got me to this:

_Currency
There is no limit to the amount of currency you can bring in or out of Australia. However, you must declare amounts of A$10,000 or more in Australian currency or foreign equivalent. If asked by Customs you must also fill in a Bearer Negotiable Instruments (BNI) form if you're carrying promissory notes, travellers cheques, personal cheques, money orders or postal orders._

From: http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page4351.asp
This site was updated last on 19th july 2010.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 8, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Because this is World Championships. You don't go to the Olympics and expect to compete in everything. This is a competition for the world's best cubers, and unless you are fast enough, don't expect to compete. There's plenty of other reasons to go, competing for most is just hardly different than any other local competition.




Thanks Dan, but I won't go to Olympics and expect to compete in everything except my country pay it for me. And yes indeed This is a competition for the world's best cubers just like you and another Speedy so I wish you good luck and for a lousy cuber like me I need a injection to practice  with hope that I will be able to compete in next Rubiks World Championships.


----------



## stufkan (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there any chance there will be some sort of live web-casting of some events?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 8, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Thanks Dan, but I won't go to Olympics and expect to compete in everything except my country pay it for me. And yes indeed This is a competition for the world's best cubers just like you and another Speedy so I wish you good luck and for a lousy cuber like me I need a injection to practice  with hope that I will be able to compete in next Rubiks World Championships.


 
Now that's the spirit. Maybe you can even put enough practice in for this one


----------



## Ron (Jun 8, 2011)

> How is the prize money being paid for the world champs events please?


In cash EUR.



> Why The Tradition of WC is not the same as before?


I asked several people for feedback and this is the solution that came out.
Actually, you are already sure to compete in 6 events if you want to. And the limits will become less strict later, we just do not want to take back what is already given (i.e. become more strict so that people who already qualified suddenly do not meet the limits anymore).



> Is there any chance there will be some sort of live web-casting of some events?


There is a large chance.



> So are there definitely going to be only 2 rounds of 2x2?


It depends on how many people will register for all events. I rather allow more competitors in each event than have more rounds for the best.


----------



## adragast (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to ask a stupid question but if, for example, someone has never solved a 7x7 cube in an official competition, there is absolutely 0% chance he is allowed to have a solve in this competition, is there (not complaining, just checking) ?


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2011)

Henrik said:


> "Access to the following events..." means that everybody can compete and do not have to beat any limits.
> 
> Above are 4 categories.
> 
> ...


 
That makes no sense whatsoever (what a cool word!)

What does OH has to do with 2x2? Or megaminx with clock? Does being good at clock means I may be able to perform better than the B-limit for megaminx? I don't think so...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 8, 2011)

Pedro said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever (what a cool word!)
> 
> What does OH has to do with 2x2? Or megaminx with clock? Does being good at clock means I may be able to perform better than the B-limit for megaminx? I don't think so...


 Learn to read.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2011)

Perhaps I didn't express myself clearly.

What I meant is that it doesn't make sense to make those categories and let someone qualify for OH based on their 2x2 time (and the OH B-limit, of course). 2x2 skill =/= OH skill.


----------



## Henrik (Jun 9, 2011)

Pedro said:


> Perhaps I didn't express myself clearly.
> 
> What I meant is that it doesn't make sense to make those categories and let someone qualify for OH based on their 2x2 time (and the OH B-limit, of course). 2x2 skill =/= OH skill.



I only tried to explain what it says on the WC11 site. I agree that some categories seem strange, but that's how they are made, and I can't change them.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 9, 2011)

Henrik said:


> I only tried to explain what it says on the WC11 site. I agree that some categories seem strange, but that's how they are made, and I can't change them.


 
Yeah, I didn't mean it at you


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 10, 2011)

There were two things at the Asian open in Bangkok which were terrific and I was wondering if they will be repeated for the World champs. Number one was free wi-fi in the main competition hall. Number two was a constant live feed video into the competition website so that anyone can see whats happening all day every day. Are these planned for WC11?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 10, 2011)

fazdad said:


> There were two things at the Asian open in Bangkok which were terrific and I was wondering if they will be repeated for the World champs. Number one was free wi-fi in the main competition hall. Number two was a constant live feed video into the competition website so that anyone can see whats happening all day every day. Are these planned for WC11?




Sir Zemdegs,

Please learn how to solve Magic! Your questions in this forum are bringing down Feliks class, silly him. Just make videos of Feliks and SUPPORTING him with No more questions about WC 2011. Just buy Airplane tickets and arrange hotel and carry your video camera to Bangkok and remember that You are David Zemdegs NOT Feliks Zemdegs! Respect to your WONDERFUL and Lovely son!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 10, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Sir Zemdegs,
> 
> Please learn how to solve Magic! Your questions in this forum are bringing down Feliks class, silly him. Just make videos of Feliks and SUPPORTING him with No more questions about WC 2011. Just buy Airplane tickets and arrange hotel and carry your video camera to Bangkok and remember that You are David Zemdegs NOT Feliks Zemdegs! Respect to your WONDERFUL and Lovely son!


I fail to understand what the problem is. What is wrong with my questions and why shouldnt I be able to ask questions at all?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2011)

Crazycubemom said:


> Your questions in this forum are bringing down Feliks class, silly him.



What? No.



Crazycubemom said:


> Respect to your WONDERFUL and Lovely son!



Huh? What makes you think he doesn't?



Crazycubemom said:


> No more questions about WC 2011



No more ridiculous annoying hating, please.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I fail to understand what the problem is. What is wrong with my questions and why shouldnt I be able to ask questions at all?


 
No problem. crazycubemom bein' crazy.

Is anyone else having trouble booking? http://baiyokeboutique.baiyokehotel.com/promotion.php
It loads a bit, then just doesn't load. I want to book before the 50 spots run out D:


----------



## Ron (Jun 10, 2011)

> free wi-fi in the main competition hall


Our plan is to make it even better than last time.



> constant live feed video into the competition website


Planned.


----------



## Hays (Jun 11, 2011)

There's only about a 5% chance of me being able to actually go, but I was looking at the prizes and wondering why there is no prize money for events like megaminx, 6x6, and 7x7, when there is for more obscure events like 3x3 with feet, 4x4 BLD, and 5x5 BLD. I know I'm biased to the slight chance of me winning money, but what's the rationalization between the prize distribution?


----------



## Carrot (Jun 11, 2011)

Hays said:


> There's only about a 5% chance of me being able to actually go, but I was looking at the prizes and wondering why there is no prize money for events like *megaminx, 6x6, and 7x7*, when there is for more obscure events like 3x3 with feet, 4x4 BLD, and 5x5 BLD. I know I'm biased to the slight chance of me winning money, but what's the rationalization between the prize distribution?


 
Pyraminx has more official solvers than 5x5x5


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 11, 2011)

Hays said:


> There's only about a 5% chance of me being able to actually go, but I was looking at the prizes and wondering why there is no prize money for events like megaminx, 6x6, and 7x7, when there is for more obscure events like 3x3 with feet, 4x4 BLD, and 5x5 BLD. I know I'm biased to the slight chance of me winning money, but what's the rationalization between the prize distribution?


 
Seven Towns (the sponsor) does not produce 6x6, 7x7, megaminx etc, so those events do not receive prize money. On the flip side, all events with 2-5 as the puzzle receive money. It sucks, but it's kind of understandable.

However I do think its disgustingly insulting to all the other events to give away 1600 euros in a chance drawing.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> However I do think its disgustingly insulting to all the other events to give away 1600 euros in a chance drawing.



It's ok. There's a limit to how much money Feliks can take out of Thailand.... but if it's a bank transfer.... >.>

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

TimMc said:


> It's ok. There's a limit to how much money Feliks can take out of Thailand.... but if it's a bank transfer.... >.>
> 
> Tim.


 
Faz wouldn't win those events anyway. This is WC, 450 competitors not 45


----------



## Hays (Jun 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Seven Towns (the sponsor) does not produce 6x6, 7x7, megaminx etc, so those events do not receive prize money. On the flip side, all events with 2-5 as the puzzle receive money. It sucks, but it's kind of understandable.
> 
> However I do think its disgustingly insulting to all the other events to give away 1600 euros in a chance drawing.


 
Ok, I guess that makes sense. But I definitely agree with the chance drawing, maybe raffle off prizes, but not just cash, especially not when some events have no cash prizes.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 12, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Seven Towns (the sponsor) does not produce 6x6, 7x7, megaminx etc, so those events do not receive prize money. On the flip side, all events with 2-5 as the puzzle receive money. It sucks, but it's kind of understandable.
> 
> However I do think its disgustingly insulting to all the other events to give away 1600 euros in a chance drawing.


 
So why is Meffert's and Verde not being sponsors?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn, the 50 spots are taken, their website wasn't loading when we tried to book a few days ago though D:


----------



## Carrot (Jun 12, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Damn, the 50 spots are taken, their website wasn't loading when we tried to book a few days ago though D:


 
I have one of the 50 spots, but I never got a booking number or registration confirmation... (I contacted the hotel, and they said that my booking was confirmed, so I guess I have a spot )


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2011)

We did the first update to the qualification limits. Now more competitors are sure to compete in the following events:
4x4 Cube
5x5 Cube
Rubik's Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: One-handed
Rubik's Clock
Square-1
Megaminx
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded

More updates will follow in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 12, 2011)

@ Stefan ,

I don't hate Fazdad and Feliks  Annoying hating is a big word to me.


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 12, 2011)

fazdad said:


> I have no idea who will win the prizes. I just heard that if you try to bring more than $1000 cash back into australia you might have big problems. I dont know if faz will win that much but I need to be prepared.


You can put some money in a bank, provided you have an account.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 12, 2011)

@fazdad Just move to switzerland, jersey island, andorra,...


----------



## okayama (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for planning and organizing!

The host hotel is the same as Asian Champs last year, and I have a concern about the main stage.
Last year's main stage (or chair) was unsteady and groggy. Quake was caused only by passage nearby of someone, and it was annoying, especially in 333BLD event. It would be helpful if the stage could be improved in this competition.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 12, 2011)

Ron said:


> We did the first update to the qualification limits.
> More updates will follow in the upcoming weeks.


 
Good to hear, I haven't checked them yet, but hopefully I have more chance at 4x4 now.

In regards to Pyraminx, Faz explained the cutoff as you get 2 chances to get a sub 8 single (I can't get on the site to check). Pyraminx is similar to 2x2. Scrambles really affect times. I have 3 sub 7 Pyraminx averages in comp, and a 3 single, but if both of the first 2 scrambles are terrible, and under the added pressure of Worlds, there's a chance I would fail under pressure and get 2 8+ solves.
Why isn't the cutoff like other events? Pre-qualification from another comp?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope limits will get looser and looser. I just checked and although I am perfectly willing to go to more competitions, practice and try to qualify, there is a sincere lack of competitions in this area of Asia and when there is a competition it doesn't include my stronger events (6x6x6, 7x7x7, FMC, Clock). There isn't much that can be done about it except:
- Pay lots of money to go to a European / American competition where these events ARE often held
- Hope for looser limits
- Hope that these events will be included in more Asian competitions (a slight motivation by the WCA in this respect could help. I just went to a Malaysian competition and there was plenty of time for extra events. With a bit of added efficiency we added extra rounds for Pyraminx and 4x4x4. Magics/Clock/Square-1 could all have been done as well IF more people would have actually brought these puzzles with them)


----------



## toastman (Jun 14, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Just quick googling got me to this:
> 
> _Currency
> There is no limit to the amount of currency you can bring in or out of Australia. However, you must declare amounts of A$10,000 or more in Australian currency or foreign equivalent. If asked by Customs you must also fill in a Bearer Negotiable Instruments (BNI) form if you're carrying promissory notes, travellers cheques, personal cheques, money orders or postal orders._
> ...


 
"Anything to declare, sir?"
- "Yes, I have more than $AUD10,000 in cash, in Euro"
"And you've just flown in from... Bangkok? How exactly did you obtain this money, young Mr... Zemdegs?"
- "I won it in a competition solving Rubik's cubes"
"Please step into the examiniation room, sir"
- "No! Wait! I can prove it! Look up the youtube video of me on Hey Hey It's Saturday!"

_(best of luck to Faz, Zane and the rest of team AU... and DRINK BOTTLED WATER FOR CRIPES SAKE)_


----------



## Ron (Jun 14, 2011)

> I hope limits will get looser and looser.


Looking at the maximum number of competitors per event (e.g. for 4x4 we can have 200) and the high number of already registered top cubers, I think the limits can be much better than they are now. But let us wait a bit, there are still 4 months to go.



> In regards to Pyraminx ... you get 2 chances to get a sub 8 single


The cut-offs will be changed too. In general we calculated the events so that half of the competitors per first round would have an average.



> Why isn't the cutoff like other events?


Isn't it? 8 seconds is more than double the average world record.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

8 seconds is extremely easy to get in pyraminx. I did 30 solves yesterday and went from a sporatic 15-30 average to sub10.

No point signing up for an event you don't practice.


----------



## Jani (Jun 14, 2011)

Just registered and saw the limits, and i was like, "WHAT??"

Anyway, there is a high chance of many Indonesians to come.
I'm hoping the quality of the competition is as good as Asian Champ.
Or even better.

and.. I'm starting to think to just take a vacation there.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 14, 2011)

@toastman, 
Okay, I get your point


----------



## oranjules (Jun 15, 2011)

i did rent a room at boutique hotel (the promotion was up again... i don't know if it is a bug, but i did book ), and i didn't get any confirmation mail, or confirmation document. The only "voucher" i have is a page without my name or anything that could prove that's my room 
did you get anything, or is it normal ?
PS : i didn't have to give my WCA id, normal too ?


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 15, 2011)

Too bad I can't go, I'll just have to wait for Euro2012 to possibly go to my first competition, oh wel.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> No point signing up for an event you don't practice.


Maybe read what Ron quoted.



Ron said:


> Isn't it? 8 seconds is more than double the average world record.


I meant how other events is pre-qual. Unless I am understanding wrongly, if, hypothetically, Odder was to get an 8 and a 9, would that mean he doesn't qualify? In OH for example, if you have a sub :27 average at a competition in the past, you qualify, couldn't Pyraminx be like this too, as the scrambles heavily effect times, so if two rubbish scrambles are at the start, and under the pressure of WC, people who have sub 8 comp averages could fail, and miss out.

My real reason of posting in the thread now, is because I've been having trouble booking. Has http://www.baiyokehotel.com/ been notified that rarely does there site load (I've tried several times and asked others on IRC once or twice, same story), and also, the 2 times I have gotten on, chrome has warned me of malicious software etc, and rather than having a suggested "stay away" along with "proceed", it basically says "no don't proceed".

Edit: finally loaded after about 10 minutes, pop ups appeared.


----------



## oranjules (Jun 16, 2011)

sub8 at pyraminx is a loooot easier than sub27 at OH...


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8 seconds is extremely easy to get in pyraminx. I did 30 solves yesterday and went from a sporatic 15-30 average to sub10.
> 
> No point signing up for an event you don't practice.


 


oranjules said:


> sub8 at pyraminx is a loooot easier than sub27 at OH...


 
I disagree, I found sub 27 OH easy. (24 and 6 OH and Pyra official averages, so I've done both officially)
But no real relevance, I was asking why cutoff for Pyraminx is solve time, whereas other events are pre-qual.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 16, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I meant how other events is pre-qual. Unless I am understanding wrongly, if, hypothetically, Odder was to get an 8 and a 9, would that mean he doesn't qualify? In OH for example, if you have a sub :27 average at a competition in the past, you qualify, couldn't Pyraminx be like this too, as the scrambles heavily effect times, so if two rubbish scrambles are at the start, and under the pressure of WC, people who have sub 8 comp averages could fail, and miss out.



If Odder gets 8 and 9, he won't complete the average, but he is qualified to participate in the first 2 solves, just like anyone who signs up.

With OH, if you have <28 avg before, you're qualified, but if you don't beat 28 in your first 2 solves, you don't complete the avg.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 16, 2011)

oranjules said:


> PS : i didn't have to give my WCA id, normal too ?


 
Me neither. We did get a confirmation e-mail, though. I'd just e-mail them about it (the hotel).


----------



## oranjules (Jun 16, 2011)

now i have received my confirmation mail 
i think we'll have to give our WCA id on site


----------



## Henrik (Jun 16, 2011)

I wrote my WCAid in the additional comments field.

I thought that was the most logical thing to do.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 21, 2011)

My Dad tried the site at his work, and managed to book with the promotion fees/details. So I suppose they must've reopened it, because it said please change promotion last time.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, I never got a confirmation mail because my school's antivirus system ate it, so I just contacted the hotel, and after 2 or 3 mails, they send me my booking number  

ohh... and why are you guys using me as an argument for pyraminx time limits etc.  that's just odd, no wait, it's odder than odd xD


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Jun 24, 2011)

sr, what is "Lucky Draw" in the end of this comp events? http://www.thailandcube.com/wc2011/?page_id=53 @@


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Jun 24, 2011)

fazdad said:


> There were two things at the Asian open in Bangkok which were terrific and I was wondering if they will be repeated for the World champs. Number one was free wi-fi in the main competition hall. Number two was a constant live feed video into the competition website so that anyone can see whats happening all day every day. Are these planned for WC11?


 
Nice question, i hope so, too
Anyone can answer him?


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 24, 2011)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> Nice question, i hope so, too
> Anyone can answer him?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ngkok-Thailand&p=589626&viewfull=1#post589626


----------

